# Hey guys



## Myth and Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

and gals  Long time no see! Just at a glance I can see our good HolyMan is still here and is prolific in his posting. I though I spotted a Dragon somewhere.. Who else is here from ye olden days?

Yes, I'm back and I'm sorry I left without saying anything. It seems the call of RPing has returned me from the life beyond. I cannot stay away (my Wil save is all so abysmal)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey there MYL! Indeed long time no see. Hope you are back for good =)


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 19, 2011)

I... well. One game. Just the one game. No seriously. Thok up for Valley of the Dead? I think it might be best to restart because everyone has forgotten what the heck happened anyway


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 19, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> and gals  Long time no see! Just at a glance I can see our good HolyMan is still here and is prolific in his posting. I though I spotted a Dragon somewhere.. Who else is here from ye olden days?




This Dragon is still around and burning things. 



Myth and Legend said:


> I... well. One game. Just the one game. No seriously. Thok up for Valley of the Dead? I think it might be best to restart because everyone has forgotten what the heck happened anyway




Restarting it would probably be best... I've near-forgotten how I wanted to play and advance Herriman, and I think at this point I'd prefer to make a different character.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2011)

Hullo. I seem to remember being in a few games with you. Maybe you even ran one of mine briefly.

Welcome back though. Hope you can stick around.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome Back ML 

My post count would be even greater if I could just get EnWorld to load for me more than 1/4 the time. 

Hope to see you in OtW.

HM


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

OK so 1 (one) game DMed by me, VotD as it gives us the most freedom. We will level up once every two to four weeks with additional benefits for good RPing. On the downside, I won't pull my punches and the possibility of a TPK will be ever present (like if you go in a tavern and piss a Dwarf off, hint hint).

I love combat but I think it's tooo slow. If we only RP we can get very far ahead in one month. If we have 4 PCs, 2 NPCs and 12 monsters in combat that whole month can ammoun to basically 10 rounds. Hence I do not want leveling up to be slowed by combat. We will level up with the progression of the story.

And perhaps, mayhap, possibly, me returning to OtW since it's a low maintenence game for me (but i truly don't know how HM can juggle so much stuff around)

Shayuri do you want to try the Valley of the Dead game a try? Everyone who played or read it last time seemed to love the setting and the mood. With you, Vosa and DW we just need a fourth and presto!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2011)

Refresh my memory as to the game premise and chargen info?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

Ta-daa.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, I totally forgot I'd been in the running for this. Hee.

Same character generation rules and so on? 8th level, 36 point buy, etc?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

Well yes. Why fix something that was not broken? In fact, there were two broken things: me not updating enough and Bolgrim being 4 levels above the party and nearly killing Thok in three rounds.  But I've learned now!

The thing is though, how much do the others remember? We've had some good PC to NPC interractions (Thok with Merry, Herriman with Vivian, and some others but the players are no loner around)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2011)

I remember everything, and sincerely, I don't see the need of restarting, if someone forgot something, there's the thread. Read up!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 20, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> The thing is though, how much do the others remember? We've had some good PC to NPC interractions (Thok with Merry, Herriman with Vivian, and some others but the players are no loner around)




I remember some of the storyline well enough, but the character is the problem for me.

I rather lost track of Herriman's intended style towards the end of the updates and have really lost it in the time since.  (And VV, merely reading the thread/s won't really help with that. Frame of mind is trickier for me. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I guess you are right on that.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2011)

It seems I'd settled on a monk/sorceror before I had to reconsider. I can go with that.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorc/Monk it is then!

Dragonwriter: Herriman was creted with Incarnum, he was a combination of sneak and tank. Vivian the vampiress took a liking to him and gave him a cloak of protection +3. He followed Latham the (back then PC but currently NPC) Wizard and took note of his meeting with another Wizard and the booklet he took.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> In fact, there were two broken things: me not updating enough and Bolgrim being 4 levels above the party and nearly killing Thok in three rounds.  But I've learned now!
> )





There is a way of making an encounter more balanced. I will try and find it for you. It was designed by Wulfratbane. sort of a budget based on party xp value vs monster xp value


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 20, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> Dragonwriter: Herriman was creted with Incarnum, he was a combination of sneak and tank. Vivian the vampiress took a liking to him and gave him a cloak of protection +3. He followed Latham the (back then PC but currently NPC) Wizard and took note of his meeting with another Wizard and the booklet he took.




Yeah, got all that. It's the matter of trying to go back to playing him after such a long break and remember how he thinks and reacts that is giving me trouble. Not RPing a character for a long time causes some serious memory holes in how to actually play them. 

At this point, I don't really think I'd enjoy trying to play Herriman again, in large part due to me having forgotten much of his personality. Merely reading over the threads and his sheet really won't help with that, I'm afraid. I think it'll be both easier and more enjoyable for me to work up a new character.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 20, 2011)

By all means, new character it is. We have a sorcerer and a Barbarian so far. Perhaps if Holy Man decides to pick Kye up again or roll an new character... Anyway, for now we have physical damage/tanking and arcane power.

*Scott*, while math can help, there are other things to consider, mainly, how one's players prefer to roll, develop and play their characters.

Throwing a Barbarian/FrenziedBerzerker 4 levels higher than the group, who uses Power Attack and has a decent weapon is too much burst damage for a party that does not abuse it's powers (level 8 yet they were not flying, being invisible, shooting rays of stupidity etc.) Pretty much I wanted to have a slightly harder challenge for the melee heavy party but with the dropping of two of the melee characters it was left to Thok and Kye to tackle the encounter, and that 50% reduction in firepower really mattered.

That same encounter can be soloed by someone abusing a Wizard, and Thok on the other hand can solo incorporeal things with a plain +1 greatsword with sheer dice love. It's all in perspective on the situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll be sure to have spells that target Will and Fort, not just explodey spells...just in case.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2011)

Dice love baby, that's how I roll.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

By the way, for those who wish to roll a new character, I beleive we reached level 9 (which means, Thok is level 9). I'd like to keep things fair, so just roll a L9 character.

Voda you'd have to get your RG entry current. Thok's level 9 bonuses and his new sword. I'll look trough the OOC to give you the details.

When you are done, I'll give you an extra bit of loot with some back story, similar to Thok's sword in terms of usefulness or price.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2011)

Neat, could you give me the link to the RG? I updated my links post and deleted the links.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

It's in the link in my signature. I'm also messaging Malachei in GITP, he seems to have taking a liking to that forum after I told him about it lol. I suppose he likes optimizing. We'll see if he will come back to VOTD.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm also in that forum, but just on one DC M&M game that has been going on for like year and a half.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

I saw in Holy Man's status that he is quitting ENWorld and I PMed him. He was asking about other PbP communities. I told him he'd best fit in Crazy Monkey's Asylum, as CM is very much about roleplaying and not at all keen on character optimization.

The guys in GITP are the kind of 3.5 players that can kill an ECL 15 encounter with an ECL 5 group... In fact, I see DMing there more as being the angry schoolteacher who slaps naughty children across the arms when they try to cheat. You won't beleive what stuff I've had to shoot down when I propoced the Deicide game there (before I went away).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait, what?!

HolyMan? But he's running...he never mentioned a thing!

Gah!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey I may be wrong here, but that's what it says on his status. Perhaps he is simply frustrated with ENWorld's slowness and will reconsider? Anyway It'd be best to not assume and spread fear and chaos amongst the peasantry.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 21, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> I saw in Holy Man's status that he is quitting ENWorld and I PMed him. He was asking about other PbP communities. I told him he'd best fit in Crazy Monkey's Asylum, as CM is very much about roleplaying and not at all keen on character optimization.




Wow. I know he's had a lot of trouble getting this site to work lately (and in the past). But Monkey shut down his Asylum a while back... The sister-site, Blue Moon Aurora, is still up and running and HM seems to have an account there. I'll remind him of that. 

About the level, do you want us to have level 9 wealth or level 8 wealth, so you have room for the special item within the WBL?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 21, 2011)

It'd be bad for HM to leave, seeing as how he runs half of the active games on this site, and is a player in the other half most probably.

Yes you start at ECL9 but get lvl 8 WBL, same as Lorquelle.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 21, 2011)

I had a gut feeling that he would be leaving.  when you are used to him updating at least once a a day, and suddenly all his games are on hold, one wonders.

Oh well, the show must go on.  Or on hold.  either way, such is life.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

Shayuri and Dragonwriter, post your PCs here and/or in the RG thread in my signature when you are ready. Also, if you can think of a fourth player you can recommend, please feel free. I'd like to have GlassEye because I enjoyed the roleplaying in the Gods game so much.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

Almost ready. I'll post here soon!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 24, 2011)

My new PC is under construction. I intend to make this one more jovial and curious.

Class-wise, I'm looking at a Human Rogue/Bard/Warblade with Dragonfire Inspiration (switched to Sonic damage through Draconic Heritage) and Song of the White Raven. Definitely trying for the inspirational leader type, helping others battle with the power of his voice (literally ).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been wanting to say:

Good luck and have fun with the restart. I would like to join, but I have some time constraints to deal with.

Scott "Incein Jeenyus-inventer" DeWar


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

Dragonwriter: I like the concept and congratulate you on your PCs. You know how to optimize but you don't go overboard, instead you do just the right amount.

Scott: You're more than welcome to join us. You've known about VOTD before I even made the game (we discussed the concept and storyline via PMs if you remember). I trust you'd keep things under a NDA if you do join


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2011)

[innocent look] What? we duscussed something about the game?[/innocent look]

bluff check: feigned blond moment


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 24, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> Dragonwriter: I like the concept and congratulate you on your PCs. You know how to optimize but you don't go overboard, instead you do just the right amount.




Thank you. I used to hang out on the old WotC CharOp boards, before they changed the forums from Gleemax to WotC Community. I stopped visiting after that mess.

I really try to abide by one important guideline - play to the level of the party, not just make an Uber-PC. That, and I try to keep the vision of the character first and foremost. Strong mechanics backing it up is secondary to me, these days.

I think I've also got a way to work each of the classes into the character's background, though it'll be a little tricky. Anyways, still working on it. 



Scott DeWar said:


> [innocent look] What? we duscussed something about the game?[/innocent look]
> 
> bluff check: feigned blond moment




Looks like you botched that Bluff, DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2011)

Really? Looks like a perfect score to me!


----------



## Malachei (Sep 24, 2011)

@ Myth:

I knew about GITP for years. Also, regarding your commenting the games there: I don't see it as an optimizers' playground, compared to here. In fact, it loads fast, people are as friendly as here, and the vanishing rate of DMs is about the same -- you counting prominently on both sites.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's wut I got so far. Still working on equipment. Are we using Magic Compendium for this, or just going book by book?

Name: Mei-Ying
Race: Human
Class: Monk 1 / Sorc 4 / Divine Oracle 4
Align: Lawful Good
Exp: 

Desc: 

Str 10 +0 2
Dex 14 +2 6
Con 14 +2 6
Int 10 +0 2
Wis 12 +1 4
CHa 22 +6 16

HP 61
Init +2
Move: 30'
BAB +4
Melee +4
Ranged +6
Grapple +8
AC 23 (10 + 2 dex + 1 monk + 6 cha, +4 armor), 19 touch, 23 flatfooted

Will +13
Reflex +8
Fort +8

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities
Monk
Improved Unarmed Attack
Improved Grapple
Flurry of Blows

Sorceror
Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 Variant Class Ability)

Divine Oracle
Oracle Domain Access
Scry Bonus (+1 DC)
Prescient Sense (Evasion)
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge

Feats
1 Education
1 Eschew Materials
3 Skill Focus: Knowledge Religion
6 Ascetic Mage
9 Extra Spell: Dragonskin

Skills 
Bluff +8
Concentration +11
Knowledge: Arcana +7
Knowledge: Religion +12
Listen +5
Spellcraft +7
Spot +5
Tumble +6

Spell Slots (Caster level: 8, base DC = 16)
0 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 7/7, 3 - 6/6, 4 - 4/4

Known
0 Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Disrupt Undead, ?
1 Shield, Magic Missile, True Casting, Mage Armor, Fist of Stone
2 Seeking Ray, Glitterdust, Dimension Hop
3 Fireball, Dispel Magic, Dragonskin
4 Force Orb


Equipment

Money: 19,000

Weapon
Unarmed, +4 to hit, 1d6 dmg

Armor


Gear
Headband of Charisma +2, 4000
Vest of Resistance +2, 4000


----------



## Zerith (Sep 25, 2011)

hello again, think I could, try playing Zinerath again? :3
I think I would have to turn around and update him but this is what he was like last time 

[sblock=Zinerath]Zinerath (Z-In-er-Wrath) Woesbane (Woe’s bane)

Chaotic Neutral, with good tendencies, Male Tiefling Rogue 2/ Barbarian 1/ bloodline(Demon, Major) 2/ Teifling Paragon 3

*EXP: *33,000 [+1 LA payed off]

*Str:* 16 +3 (6p.) [+1 *B*loodline, +1 level 4] 
*Dex:* 20 +5 (10p.) [+2 Racal, +2 Tiefling Paragon] 
*Con:* 15 +2 (6p.) [+1 level 8]
*Int:* 16 +3 (6p.) [+2 Racal] 
*Wis:* 10 0 (2p.) 
*Cha:* 12 +1 (6p.) [-2 Racal] 


*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5’3
*Weight:* 107lb 
*Eyes:* Crimson: faint glow in dime light, highly noticeable glow with limited/no light.
*Hair:* Raven black with a red glint were it ketches light.
*Skin:* Tan
*Appearance:* http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f135/Forest_Herder/Drawings/Zerith2010dec17.jpg

*Total hit points:* 54 ( 2d6 3d8 1d12, Con +2, Quick -1)

*Speed:* 60' (30’ bass, +10’ Quick, +10’ Barbarian, 10’ Boots of Striding and Springing) 

*Armor:* 23 = 10 +5[armor] +5[Dex] +3[Nat.(Demonic skin)] 
*Touch:* 15
*Flatfooted:* 18
*Damage reduction:* 5/lawful [Cloak of the Obyrith]
*Initiative modifier*: -1= + 5 [dexterity] -6 [Unreactive]

*Fortitude save:* +7 = 5 [base] + 2 [constitution] 
*Reflex save:* +11 = 6 [base] + 5 [dexterity]
*Will save:* 0 = 3 [base] + 0 [wisdom] -3 [Weak Will]


*Attack (handheld): *+7 = 4 [base] + 3 [strength] 
*Attack (missile):* +9 = 4 [base] + 5 [dexterity]
*Grapple check:* +7 = 4 [base] + 3 [strength]


*Light Load:* 76 lb. or less
*Medium Load:* 77–153 lb. 
*Heavy Load:* 154–230 lb.
*Lift over head:* 230 lb. or less
*Lift off ground:* 460 lb. or less
*Push or Drag:* 1150 lb. or less



[sblock=Special]
*Rage Variant: Whirling Frenzy*, Once per day.
  A barbarian with this variant form of rage doesn't gain the normal  bonuses when he enters a rage. Instead, when a barbarian with whirling  frenzy enters a rage, he temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength and a  +2 dodge bonus to Armor Class and on Reflex saves. While in a whirling  frenzy, the barbarian may make one extra attack in a round at his  highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a -2 penalty, as does  each other attack made that round. This penalty applies for 1 round, so  it also affects attacks of opportunity the barbarian might make before  his next action.

  Whirling frenzy is otherwise identical to the standard barbarian rage  in all other ways. At 11th level (when a standard barbarian gains  greater rage), the Strength bonus increases to +6, and the dodge bonus  to Armor Class and on Reflex saves increases to +3. At 20th level (when a  standard barbarian gains mighty rage), the Strength bonus increases to  +8, and the dodge bonus to Armor Class and on Reflex saves increases to  +4.

  A barbarian using this variant doesn't gain indomitable will at 14th  level. Instead, he gains evasion, but only while in a whirling frenzy.

  A character can't use whirling frenzy at the same time that he uses any other form of rage (or similar ability).
*
Darkness(Sp)*, Three times per day.
This spell causes an object to radiate shadowy illumination out to a  20-foot radius. All creatures in the area gain concealment (20% miss  chance). Even creatures that can normally see in such conditions (such  as with darkvision or low-light vision) have the miss chance in an area  shrouded in magical darkness. 
Normal lights (torches, candles, lanterns, and so forth) are incapable  of brightening the area, as are light spells of lower level. Higher  level light spells are not affected by darkness. 
*If darkness is cast on a small object that is then placed inside or  under a lightproof covering, the spell’s effect is blocked until the  covering is removed.

Power Attack

**Evasion*

*Smite Good(Su):* Once per a day.
He adds his Charisma modifier (if positive) to his attack roll and deals  1 extra point of damage per class level. If a blackguard accidentally  smites a creature that is not good, the smite has no effect but it is  still used up for that day.

*Energy Resistance:*  Acid/5 (Bloodline)  Cold/5 (racial) Electricity/10(Racal/Bloodline) Fire/10 (Racal/Tiefling Paragon)
[/sblock]



*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*
Adamantine Scythe +8 2d4 +3 20X4 
Daggers(Melee) +7 1d4 +3 19-20x2
Daggers(Range) +9 1d4 +3 19-20x2
Throwing Axes(Melee) +7 1d6 +3 20x2
Throwing Axes(ranged) +9 1d6 +3 20x2
[+2d6 to Lawful and +1d6 sneak attack]


*Languages:* Abyssal*, Celestial*, Common, Draconic, Goblin, Infernal, and Orcish.
[*Acquired through skill point buy in]


[sblock=Feats]
Hordes of the Abyss
*#Vestigial Wings*
*Benefit:* Your wings aren't formed enough to allow true flight,  but they do enhance your ability to jump. You gain a bonus on Jump  checks equal to +3 per Abyssal heritor feat you possess. Your wings can  also slow your fall. As long as you can take move actions, you can  control a fall so that you land without taking damage. You cannot,  however, alter the direction you fall.

*Special:* Because your wings create additional drag while you swim, you take a -2 penalty on Swim checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

*#Keeper of Forbidden Lore*
*Prerequisite:* 13 intellect
*Benefit:* You gain a bonus on Knowledge (the planes), Spellcraft,  and bardic knowledge checks. The magnitude of this bonus equals the  number of Abyssal heritor feats you possess. In addition, Knowledge (the  planes) and Spellcraft are always class skills for you, and you can use  them untrained.

*Special:* You have trouble acquiring information in more  conventional ways, which translates to a -2 penalty on Gather  Information checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

*#Cloak of the Obyrith:
Prerequisite:* Chaotic alignment
Benefit: You gain damage reduction 1/lawful. The amount of damage  reduction increases by 1 for each additional Abyssal heritor feat you  possess.

*Special:* You are careless when it comes to your own fundamental well-being and take a -2 penalty on Survival checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

*#Demonic Skin:
Benefit:* Your natural armor bonus improves by 1. This improvement  increases by 1 for every two Abyssal heritor feats you possess. If you  do not have natural armor, assume your natural armor bonus is +0.

*Special:* Your thickened skin tends to catch on objects and makes  you less flexible. Because of these effects, you take a -2 penalty on  Escape Artist checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

*#Primordial Scion:
Prerequisite:* Chaotic alignment , any one Abyssal heritor feat.
*Benefit:* Your natural weapons, as well as any weapons you wield,  are treated as chaotic-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage  reduction. In addition, attacks you make with such weapons deal an extra  ld6 points of damage to lawful creatures. This bonus increases by an  additional ld6 for every four Abyssal heritor feats you possess.

*Special:* Because of the chaotic whispers in your head, you take a -2 penalty on Listen checks.
[Is an Abyssal heritor feat]

*Flaws:*
*#* *Unreactive: *- 6 on initiative checks
*#Weak Will:* -3 will saves


*Traits:*
*#Quick:* Pro, base land speed increases by 10 feet. Con, subtract 1  hit point gained at each level, including 1st (a result of 0 is  possible).
*#Abrasive:* Pro, +1 on Intimidation Checks. Con, -1 on Diplomacy/Bluff checks

[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 
*Use Rope* +9 = 4 [ranks] +5 [Dex]
*Move Silently* +16 = +10[ranks] +5 [Dex] +2 [Bloodline] -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Hide* +16 = 6 [ranks] +5 [Dex] +2 [Bloodline] +2 [Racal] +2 [Tiefling Paragon] -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Balance* +10 = 4 [ranks] +5 [Dex] +2 [Synergy, Tumble] -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Tumble* +11= 5[ranks] +5 [Dex] +2 [Synergy, Jump] -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Jump* +41 = 5 [ranks] +3 [Str] +15 [Vestigial Wings] +12 [speed,  30’ over 30’] +5 [Boots of Striding and Springing ] +2 [Synergy, Tumble]  -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Climb* +10 = 7 [ranks] +3 [Str] -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Swim* +4 = 5 [ranks] +3 [Str] -2[Vestigial Wings] -2 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Intimidate* +14 = 8 [ranks] +1 [Cha] +1[Abrasive] +2 [Synergy, Bluff]
*Disguise* +8 = 5 [ranks] +1 [Cha] +2 [Synergy, Bluff]
*Bluff *+9 = 5 [ranks] +1 [Cha] +2 [Racal] +2 [Tiefling Paragon] -1[Abrasive]
*Spot* + 7 = 7 [ranks] +0 [Wis] -
*Listen* +4 = 6 [ranks] +0 [Wis] -2 [Primordial Scion]
*Knowledge (The Planes)* +10 = 2 [Rank] +3 [Int] +5 [Keeper of Forbidden Lore]
*Abyssal*: 1 (Cross Class)
*Celestial: *1 (CrossC lass)


*Usable untrained Skill*
*Spellcraft *+8 =3 [Int] +5 [Keeper of Forbidden Lore]


*Undeveloped Skills*
*Appraise* +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Craft* +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Decipher Script* +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Diplomacy *+2 = 1 [Cha] +2 [Synergy, Bluff] -1[Abrasive]
*Escape Artist* +2 = 5 [Dex] -2[Demonic Skin] -1 [Armor Check Penalty]
*Forgery *+3 = 3 [Int] 
*Heal *+0 = 0 [Wis]
*Concentration* +2 = +2 [Con]
*Knowledge (Arcana)* +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Knowledge (Architecture*) +3 = 3 [Int]
*Knowledge (Dungeoneering*) +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Knowledge (History)* +3 = 3 [Int]
*Knowledge (Religion)* +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Knowledge (Local*) +3 = 3 [Int] 
*Ride* +5 = 5 [Dex] 
*Search *+3 = +3 [Int]
*Sense Motive* +0 = 0 [Wis]
*Gather Information* -1 = +1 [Cha] -2 [Keeper of Forbidden Lore]
*Survival *-2 = 0 [Wis] -2 [*Cloak of the Obyrith]*[/sblock]


[sblock=items]
*Equipment: Cost Weight*

Worn:
Mythical Breastplate 4,200gp 15 lb
Hat of Disguise 1,800gp
Ring of Sustenance 2,500gp
Boots of Striding and-
Springing 5,500gp 1 lb
Traveler’s outfit 1gp 5 lb
Silver Holy symbol 25gp 1 lb
Handy Haversack 2,000gp 5 lb
-Adamantine Scythe 3,018gp 10 lb 
-Boat, Folding 7,200gp 4 lb
-Daggers(2) 4gp 2 lb
-Throwing axes(2) 16gp 4 lb
-Holy Water(2 flasks) 50gp 2 lb
-Flint and steel 1gp
-Traveler’s outfit 1gp 5 lb
-Bedroll 1sp 5 lb
-150 gold coins 3 lb



*Total Weight:*27 lb (33lb in Handy Haversack) *Money:* 150gp 39sp 205cp [150gp on hand]




Light Load: 76 lb. or less
Medium Load: 77–153 lb. 
Heavy Load: 154–230 lb.
Lift over head: 230 lb. or less
Lift off ground: 460 lb. or less
Push or Drag: 1150 lb. or less


Two Mules 16 GP
Wagon 35gp 400lb
Barrels(5) 10gp 150 lb
Baskets(10) 4gp 10 lb
Bucket 5sp 2 lb
Chests(2) 4gp 50 lb
Chest with good lock 82gp 26 lb 
-244 coins 5 lb 
Sacks(30) 3gp 15 lb
Pack saddles(2) 10gp 30 lb
Tents(2) 20gp 40 lb
Iron pot 5sp 10 lb
Crow bar 2gp 4 lb
Hammer 5sp 2 lb
Shovels(2) 4gp 16 lb
Winter blankets(4) 2gp 12 lb 
Soap (34 ¼ lb. bars) 4gp 8 lb
Candles(20) 2Sp
Chalk(10 pieces) 1sp
Inkpen 1sp
Ink(1 oz. Vial) 1gp
10 sheets of paper 4gp
10 sheets of parchment 2gp 
10’ latter 5cp 20 lb
Silk Rope (300 ft.) 60gp 30 lb
Grappling hooks(4) 4gp 16 lb
Hooded Lantern 7gp 2 lb
Bullseye Lantern 12gp 3 lb
1-pint Oil flasks(10) 1gp 10 lb
Traveler’s outfits(2) 2gp 10 lb
Cold Weather Outfit 8gp 7 lb
Trail Rations(20) 10gp 20 lb
Winter blankets(2) 2gp 5 lb
feed* 3gp 600 lb
3 Pounds of Pepper 6gp 3 lb
Pound of Salt 5gp 1 lb
10 Pounds of Tobacco 5gp 10 lb
[*Enough for both mules for 30 days]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tiefling]
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
  *Medium size.
  *A tiefling’s base land speed is 30 feet.
  *Darkvision out to 60 feet.
  *Racial Skills: Tieflings have a +2 racial bonus on Bluff and Hide checks.
  *Special Attacks (see above): Darkness.
  *Special Qualities: Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.
  *Automatic Languages: Common, Infernal. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Orc.
  *Favored Class: Rogue.
  *Level adjustment +1. [paid off]
  [/sblock]

[sblock=Tiefling Paragon, 3 levels]
*Hit dice: 3d8
*Skill points: 21
*BAB: +2
*Saves(all): +3
*Improved Resistance(Ex): Fire 5
*Darkness(Sp): Uses from one to three
*Skill Bonus(Ex): +2 to Bluff and Hide
*Ability Boost(ex):  +2 Dexterity
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bloodline, 2 levels]
*+2 on Move silently/hide checks
*Demon affinity +2
*Strength +1
*Resistance to Electricity 5 (Ex)
*Resistance to Acid 5 (Ex)
*Power Attack.
*Smite Good.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Rogue]
*Hit dice: 2d6
*Skill points: 55 (11x4[first level] +11)
*BAB: +1
*Reflex saves: +3
*Sneak attack: +1d6
*Evasion
*Trapfinding
[/sblock]

[sblock=Barbarian]
*Hit dice: 1d12
*Skill points: 7
*BAB: +1
*Fortitude saves: +2
*Fast Movement, 
*Illiteracy 
*Rage Variant: Whirling Frenzy 1/day
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background Zinerath Woesbane, a Youth infused with nefarious  might, plagued by hellish nightmares and murderous impulses, and gifted  by an unexpected blessing; A warped and yet crystalline conscience of  remarkable might.

While he can readily be described as vengeful with a deep rooted  fondness of battle, Zinerath can also readily be described as  good-natured with a deep rooted wont of affection; however, do to his  obviously nefarious heritage, his compactly for good is commonly ignored  outright while every one of his abyssal and fiendish ticks are  emphasized beyond all reason.

  Much of Zinerath’s past has been a great blur to him; foster homes,  good meaning families that just could not suffer his abnormalities any  longer; Orphanages, collections of pure souls with one who was either  trying to prove itself by besting the “monster” that came and ate their  food or one who was trying to protecting their family, that excluded  Zinerath, by “letting him know his place before anything bad happened”  Zinerath temper, when he can justify his actions by calling them  retaliation, has never suffered a fuse to be lit or burnt through; and  even a nunnery.

It was a remarkably tolerant place, and the only one of his “homes” that  he cares to reflect on, not that he does so often or hard, and mainly  because he was the odd one out twice over, first, and foremost, he was a  boy and the _second_was  that his appearance, and some of his  mannerisms, were blatantly of demonic origin. This had left him awe  struck, he had been called a monster before, a devil, a demon, and he  had also been called “it”, numerous times, but to be called “he”  regularly by a whole community? That blew him away.

  For all its awe, Zinerath quickly became stumped and frustrated by the  whole “he” thing. He had not quite gotten to the point he saw girls as _girls_  yet and loathed staying in one spot; he took to wandering out of his  space at random hours, regardless of what measures were taken to hold  him in his room after his bedtime.
During the day he cased no real grievances, he even got along with most  of the other very well, much better than most of his other homes in  fact, but during the night grievances with his character mounted,  particaly early one. During the night and day, at no predictable  interval, he would wonder without any kind of foreseeable aim. Most of  the time he would find something mundane in a random hallway or room of  no concern to play with, read, or just intensely look at for a time  unknown, but sometimes he would wander into a room with a door cracked  open, someone else room, and linger in the room before going elsewhere.  Wost of the time he did so he would leave without incident, but on more  than a few occasions he room’s occupant would awaken to him facing a  window and reading a book that happened to be in the room. A duo of  shrikes would occur after both Zinerath and the room’s occupant looked  at each others face for a moment; Zinerath yelling in reply to the  sudden, and remarkably unexpected, yelp of panic coming from the woman  who’s room he had entered un announced.

One of these encounters, the _last_ of the encounters, involved a  young woman who had gotten to the nunnery so late at night that no  interdictions were given and she sent of striate to bed, she was unaware  of Zinerath entirely. She  awoke late in the pree light hours of the  morning and found a “Devil spawn” standing by her bedside and reading  her bible with a content grin on his face, then he felt her gaze on his  face and set his crimson eyes onto her terrorized face. He tilted his  head in inquiry, and she did not react well at all: Zinerath felt her  foot slammed into his gut as she kicked him into a bookshelf whiel  screaming her frightened head off. This cased him a great deal of pain,  his first pair of wings were just starting to develop, and the crash  broke one of them, and anyone who knew anything about Zinerath knew, he  returns anything he gets with interest.  At that point in time She had  attacked him, he had a debt to replay, with interest; he was to repay  her by hitting her in the guy, hard, and then braking one of her wings,  that was his plan at least.

The first part was easy, while he was still several years younger than  her youthful age, she was no more a fighter then he was normal, still  knocked against the bookshelf he shoved himself off of it and delivered a  swift knee to her stomach with a devilish grin and thus one part of the  dept was replayed; he then darted around her and found; she had no  wings to break.
Zinerath’s reaction to her _unfair_ lake of wings? His grin turned  sour as he feverously groped her back looking for them before she darted  out of the room traumatized and into the crowed that was still  converging onto the scene. None were happy with what they saw; the  bizarre, demon like, child they had been tolerating and giving a chance,  had assaulted their newest member.

Explanations were made and understood; Zinerath pointed out it was  unfair that she broke his wing while she had no wings to brake in  return. Most that had known him for a month or more knew that, in his  logic, if someone brakes something of yours, you brake theirs; If your  book had a page ripped out of it, in return you should rip out a page  from one of their books while doing as much, or more, damage to both the  page and the book itself, as your book received; but if they broke your  toy, you did not rip a page out of their book, or brake the book in any  other fashion. Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, blood for blood, arm for  arm, wing for wing, toy for toy, book for book, page for page; what is  taken is what is given. It is a mentality that has stayed with Zinerath,  but it has since evolved, in part due to this indecent of someone  without wings breaking one of his, and he now makes ‘accommodations’ to  those who don’t have what was given. 

In the aftermath of what happened it was clear that he did not mean any  harm, but at the same time past experience tolled that there would be  repeat incidents, and sooner or later they would end tragically;  Zinerath would have to leave. He was allowed to stay no longer then it  took Geryk to return.
Zinerath again returned to bouncing from hose to hose, villages to  village, really in one place for any prolonged length of time.

During the turbulence of shifting from home to home, both before and  after the nunnery, Zinerath found only a few stable figures in his life,  Geryk was first foremost of them, he could not recall when he first  meant the Cleric, but the man was akin to a father to him. Not that  Zinerath would ever admit as much, he was also very fond of “Auntie  Lisella” a free spirited woman who’s company Zinerath much enjoyed on  the few occasions they got to be with one another. Then there was  Paternak, Zinerath got along with him pretty well, the sorcerer was  fairly entertaining, or so Zinerath thought. Then there was Ambrose.

Ambrose was, as far as Zinerath cared to see, boring. Initially Zinerath  had some fun finding out how he would react to any given situation, but  it soon became boring, Ambrose wasn’t two dimensional, he was no  cardboard cutout, but, he was also goody two shoes to a fault, and while  Zinerath could be one, his morals simply vanished in regards to some  things, like life. This cased the two a good deal of tension; in more  than one case the moment there was a moral line in the sand, Zinerath  has acted without any apparent deliberation or conversation on what to  do. For example, at one time a brigand, and his three friends, attacked  the three, Ambrose, Geryk, and Zinerath, the brigand was doomed the  instant it was clear “or your life” was an option; The man made the  unfortunate action of wounding the “little Monster” to make Ambrose and  Geryk fearful enough to drop their valuables without further questions,  and did not even consider that the wound given to Zinerath accomplished  one very simple thing; gave him provocation to butcher the human without  any kind of restraint; the manner in which Zinerath brutalized the  brigand inspired said human’s friends to flee in terror before Zinerath  had finished. As was, and is, Zinerath’s custom, the moment Geryk  attempted to speak to the young Tiefling, he swiftly killed the brigand  and acted cheerfully, as if they were celebrating something.


  [FONT=&quot]If these incidents were only Zinerath killing a  man who had wounded him in self-defense, Ambrose may have over looked  or even forgiven them, given that  Zinerath’s demons and devils are more  potent than those of common men, however, Zinerath always showed bliss  while dismembering livings things that gave him justification to kill  them. Ambrose knew, from personal experience, that Zinerath respected  the property of others and would never just brake something; Zinerath  always maybe sure that he reimbursed the object’s owner in some way, but  this told Ambrose one thing: Zinerath took as much consideration before  simply destroying a mere chair then he took before brutally killing  sentient creatures. This has caused Ambrose and Zinerath a great amount  of tension; Ambrose demanded to know how and why Zinerath could act with  such cruelty and madness while not  being evil, Zinerath’s reply was “I  Retern things with intrest, and Murderous intent and action is already  pricy, Brutality is the only thing I will add. Also, I enjoy giving  pricy things back; I can think of only a few things more costly, and I  can’t rise the dead, I can shatter souls, and I won’t do things I  consider evil. Besides, paying your debts, with interest, is a good  thing, right?”
[OoC: Yesh, Zinerath is a motor mouth OoC]

Finally, there was Gunadar, the half orc. Of all the others Greyk took  in, Zinerath related to Gunadar the most; they both had a similar curse,  being distrusted because of their blood. Further, both Gunadar and  Zinerath enjoyed a good brawl, and despite being at a disadvantage in  age, experience, stature, and strength, Zinerath was able to keep up  with Gunadar due to unnatural agility and staying power; whenever the  two were together, the odds were they would spar with one another at  least once or twice. 

Regrettably a defining indecent started when Zinerath encounter Greyk  once again; previously, the cleric had left him in yet another quite  village, and he had been dealing with the usual routine of observing his  newest adoptive parents being, as he puts it, “Lovingly concerned that  their new son is literally a demon.” and they were relived, as were most  if not all of his past perents, when he left them, they were not what  could be called bad people, but he was not someone who could be long  suffered by common people.[/FONT][/sblock]

Extra sources: Unearthed Arcana, Hordes of the Abyss[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 25, 2011)

Very good guys, very good. FYI all sources are allowed (bar Dragon Magazine, I think it goes overboard). Just state them next to the thing you are getting (feat, item, spell etc.)

Malachei: I've had about three or four attempts at people breaking an Incantatrix (Cindy style if you know the build) not just usiong the PrC for the peristent buffs but abusing Metamagic to an extend they would solo all level appropriate encounters in one round. The guy for whom I allowed Epic ToB maneuvers was actually on the low end of the power scale.

In contrast, for the same Deicide game I've had one guy here wanting to play some Dwarven Fighter PrC out of some 3rd pary book that dual wielded shields...

So yes I do think and I have factual evidence to prove, that the majority of the players over at GITP are much better and more focused on optimizing, which is not necessarily a bad thing but it does require much more work for me to define a line where things must stop.

Players and DMs both disappear in PbP yes. Yes I did make the same mess myself I admitted it and I get it from your comments you are not happy at all with what I did. But such is life, and this after all, is only a forum. 

Zerith: Welcome! Glad you had the patience to wait this out


----------



## Zerith (Sep 26, 2011)

Ja, I think I'm just going to leave his stats as is, but I think I will  redo his story, or at least revamp it if Scotley comes back in, it needs  some attention ^_^;

Also, a good shield can brake someone's neck if you swing it (as opposed  to bash it) across their face. that said, two shields is not something  that fits wit the general dwarf motif, they are the very idea of heavy, close  range, infantry, they have that shield so they can just walk up to you,  at their own pace, and then pummel and sunder their foes with hammers  and axes.
don't get me wrong, their beat you senseless with the blunt of the  shield also, but duel wielding shields is just stupid. You're better off  to just have one big shield, wild it in both hands, and then give your  barbarian buddy something big and heavy, you do all the defending and  blocking, and they just mince EVERYTHING. this actually works, it's easy to focus on just defense or just offense, balancing  both in your mind is hard. this said, this set up requires that you work very closely with your counter part and are in sync with them, this is not just a fighting style that you can just start using with Jo Smo, the barbarian.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

Zerith while IRL some fighting manuals show shield basing as a viable combat move, the mechanics in 3.5 are very different. This example I gave because:

1. Fighters are very low-powered PCs, the worst choice in Core you can have after Monk.
2. Shields simply suck in 3.5, as AC is a "take it or leave it" kind of deal, where "taking it" would require one to be a spellcaster, not a guy in plate and with a shield.
3. Shileds directly cut into your damage. It's always better to use a two-handed weapon because of the Power Attack and Str bonuses to damage they get.
4. For an Epic game all of these are multiplied by a factor of 100. In a game where you'd be slaying (or attempting to slay) a god, a figher, who is not only a sub-par class, but who is also "gimped' much further by being not only "sword&board" but actually "two boards" is just absurd.

One guy focusing on defense while the other one minces the enemy to bits works great if you're fighting zombies. If you're fighting intelligent enemies such as higher tier demons, enemies with character levels or monsters with genereally high Wis and Int that will work about as well as it would IRL.

In fact, without any way to actually compell the enemy notice your BSF with the shield, they will just go for the actual threat on the battlefield (the guy with the sword or better yet - the one with the spellbook)


----------



## Malachei (Sep 26, 2011)

> So yes I do think and I have factual evidence to prove, that the majority of the players over at GITP are much better and more focused on optimizing, which is not necessarily a bad thing but it does require much more work for me to define a line where things must stop.




prove --> assume



> Players and DMs both disappear in PbP yes. Yes I did make the same mess myself I admitted it and I get it from your comments you are not happy at all with what I did. But such is life, and this after all, is only a forum.




Yes, I was not happy about it. Indeed, we're only talking about a forum, but we're also not in a computer game. These are real people interacting, and real people investing their time, creating characters and stories. I think it is perfectly ok to leave a game (I've done so myself). But I find it rude to vanish without saying anything / telling anyone. Recruiting for, as well as running or playing a game is a commitment. If you have to withdraw your commitment, you should at least say so.

No drama here, but it is not only about etiquette. It is also about caring and wondering what may have happened. If a person who has just started several games suddenly vanishes, I always think, _probably the person has a busy schedule... but could have at least told us..._, but then there's also the thought, _...Myth seemed so reliable, I hope nothing bad has happened to her._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2011)

re:fighter the worst core class after Monk comment

Have you considered D and D 3.75?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

I understand and agree with you Malachei. I've actually had some guilt over this. I cannot argue as I'd have said the same thing.

Scott: what would that be? I hope it's not Pathfinder because I don't want to go near it at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahem-Best i not answer that question then.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 27, 2011)

My annoyance with PF comes from it being a 3rd party thing. Essentially I have to take someone's homebrewing for canon. What makes the guys oer at Paizo better at deciding what's what than, say, some internet board somewhere?

I'd say mostly nothing as even in PF Wizards and Clerics still reign supreme, even with the reducitons to their spells.

I like some Monk fixes I've seen mentioned in GITP however, though the easiest is just taking Unarmed Swordsage.

How has Pathfinder done justice to the Figher? Does the class actually get some class features there?


----------



## Malachei (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, Myth, for your understanding.

Regarding Pathfinder: I think it has some nice improvements. I like the faster feat progression and condensed skills, which I have adapted to my homebrew section. I think you can easily find tons of reviews here or on other sites which add a lot of information on what are generally seen as the benefits / strengths of PF. If you want to compare, look at the PF SRD: http://d20pfsrd.com/

I would have switched to Pathfinder, if not for a few other aspects I don't like so much. I know many actually appreciate sticking to a class, but I liked the Prestige Classes of 3rd Edition, so creating incentives to stay in a class for 20 levels is somehow giving me a tough choice to make. Also, I miss Tome of Battle aspects, as well as Tome of Magic. I think PF would greatly benefit from adding ToB classes. The Fighter has improved, perhaps not as much as some other classes (Rogue). My issue, however, with the Fighter, remains unsolved... I just prefer a different mechanic with a flexible set of options, and the ToB classes give me this. So, while a think the PF Fighter is a good class, in my games, I'd still mostly use it to build NPCs. Personally, I'd probably not consider playing a PF Fighter.

Balance: Some of Pathfinder's material is grossly unbalanced (Summoner... most of the recent supplements), so you can't really say that balance issues have been fixed. I also think it is impossible to fix them, and every game has to find its own balance, whether 3rd Edition or PF -- potentially using sets of houserules. Some spell changes strike me as a bit casual, with some issues fixed but others not addressed. I'd rather have 3.5 spells (and houserule issues), because I feel with PF, I have to review the whole material again.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 27, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> My annoyance with PF comes from it being a 3rd party thing. Essentially I have to take someone's homebrewing for canon. What makes the guys oer at Paizo better at deciding what's what than, say, some internet board somewhere?
> 
> I'd say mostly nothing as even in PF Wizards and Clerics still reign supreme, even with the reducitons to their spells.
> 
> ...




The problem is its all basically 3rd party at this point.   TSR and all original creators are literally dead at this point.   The only thing Wizards has at this point, that the others don't is the liscence.  Especially considering some of the people who now work for Paizo, worked for Wizards at the time of 3.0.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 27, 2011)

I mean basically back to back style; I might even make it into a class;  were you occupy the same area as the guy you're defending. redirects  negative things (in general) that are aimed at your principle while also  making them take 50% less AoE damage (down to 25% if they make their  saves, if allowed to do so for half damage)

Hmmm :3
Yesh, I'm liking the idea

Also, from what I see, fighters will rip your face off if you annoy them  at high level, and they get to you. they've got a lot of class features  now, their not just a long list of random bonus feats. minde you, they  still get a lot of bonus feats, their is just more to them now.

Heck, their are like 6 types of fighters, or any base class for that matter ;
as for it being a glorified home-brew, so what? its generally an improvement from what I've seen and one of the main reason humans did  not get played before is now gone: they can start out with a stat at 20  (all other races also got a +2 boost, thus keeping game balance)

As for other changes, scorers and wizards look like different class now.  Sorcs get oodles of bloodline powers related to their arcane heritage  and wizards, are kinda boring by comparison, while a draconic sorcerer  have scaly hides, can grow claws, wings, and _breath fire_,  the wizard gets a few bonus feats. this said, I think the wizard is more  spell focused. (Also, most sorcerer's don't have a pet any more T_T)

Also, low level powers/ability, regardless of class, scale with level making them as useful at level 1 as they are at level 20 
Another reason why I think it can stand up as a platform is that it's so widely accepted; if so many people who would just stick to 3.5 are picking it up that it is thriving it must be doing something right.

This said, i like things about both, 3.5 has more to work with while PF has the future to work with and expand into


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2011)

I really like Pathfinder. It may be third party, but that doesn't mean it's not quality. Paizo seems to take game design seriously, with playtests and so on, which is all I really ask from a game designer...be it Wizards, or a third party.

I won't say it's perfect. The flaws of 3.5 are still lurking in Pathfinder...mitigated in many cases, but still there. But it's fun. My only complaint is that the books are pricey. They're excellent...but pricey. 

That said, I've no problem with sticking to 3.5 either. I saved all these books for -something-, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to have caused this side trek Myth and Legend. 

Wow.

A lot of what has been said mirrors what I like about it, however, I need to get out the door to a service call and can't quite opine on it yet.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 27, 2011)

onto the main subject then ^_^;

M&L, you making a new thread and restarting it or just reviving the old one?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the best course of action is to continue the story, but allow those who want to roll new characters the chance to do so. (BTW the PF discussion is intereting for me, so no worries)

We can use all the old threads, thus avoiding confusion and missing information already published. Feel free to post there, or read up. Now, when a character is ready for review, please signal me so I can do so.

Those who are brand new to the story I can write in where they don't know too much (and I'll summarize what they know so far in their intro post). So it is not mandatory to read everything that happened (though it's certinly not bad. And there are some interesting things and good RPing)

ATM the situation is that a scouting party for the main group was sent out. An Elven Incantatrix, a Halfling Incarnate, a Half-Orc barbarian and a Human Paladin (NPC) who also holds some power amongst the so called crusaders. Currently the Paladin is dead and the others face some strange lumbering monstrocity in a barnhouse.

It would be best to have the rest of the PCs come as reinforcements from the main army and finihs the fight with them, whilst I (not so subtly) remove those PCs who will no longer be played.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 28, 2011)

hmmm, given that context, how to just have Zinerath come from the army and have it make sense. even if he managed to prove that he was not evil to those 'who matter', he would either have to keep his hat on at all times and _never_ get it knocked off* or have something on him to pout others at ease: is their a caller or something that can pervent evil things from being evil and are only manipulatable by none evil beings? preferably something that would do nothing to, or for, Zinerath (do to him not being 'evil') but at the same time also putting the crusaders at ease.

*While the hat is simplest option, it's also not very viable, to be valid it means he has managed to sleep with it on, for who knows how long, without it falling off his head as he sleeps, and he tosses and terns a lot; Zinerath is plagued by nightmares. Alternatively he could just brake off from the group, and then sleep on his own, this brings its own dangers, one: he can be easly set apon by the enamyes be the crusaders, and two, if a crusader happens onto him as he sleeps they might kill first then ask why a devil spawn was napping so close to their camp. their two massive and unneeded risks if you ask me.
[while someone who wishes to hide what they are might be willing to take the risk, Zinerath dos not mind what he is at all, but he does like his hat, because it's handy to not be arbitrarily attacked]

Anyways, if there is no item that you know of that fits the bill, could I make one that alines to the soul of its intended wearer and, if their evil, bind them to obey the one who bound the item to the individual in question (and to prevent any temptation to abuse said item later, make it only be alienable once, thus rendering it as basically a really shiny and worthless collar for all intens and perpuses.)


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 28, 2011)

Paladins have Detect Evil at will, and Ferviel has a permanent True Sight on his person. There are other things as well. I'll take care of it, don't worry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2011)

an amulet of disguise instead of a hat?


----------



## Malachei (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd suggest my elven incantatrix retires to her headquarters to bring news of the terrible happenings to her superiors.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 28, 2011)

right, I forgot about that ^_^; well, that simplifies things 

Addon: btw, should I scratch his present bio or just revamp it?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 1, 2011)

As you wish, I'll be reviewing your character as if he were a new one to me, so you can do what you wish with your bio. So, Thok is ready.

Who else is up for review?


----------

